# I've always wondered this about shock oils...



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

A few times in the past when I've needed a heavier oil in one of my shocks that I didn't have on hand I would mix quantities of lighter oil to equal the number of what I needed. Say half 20 weight and half 30 weight to make 50 weight.

Does anyone know how accurate doing something like this is?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ummm....it's not (accurate). Maybe I'm all wet on this but I don't quite think it works like that. Just like adding say, water to vinegar (to dilute it), if you add something that is thinner to something that is thicker it doesn't make the equation thicker overall. So at best you created something in the 22-28 weight range. Adding two thin fluids together isn't going to make them thicker.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

1+1=3 not?!


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

If you add equal parts of 20 and 30 you get 25, roughly. Not an exact science or as easy as just buyin 25.


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

here ya go http://www.twf8.ws/php/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=175

at the bottom there is a mix caculator that will answer all your questions.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

XXX-Steve said:


> A few times in the past when I've needed a heavier oil in one of my shocks that I didn't have on hand I would mix quantities of lighter oil to equal the number of what I needed. Say half 20 weight and half 30 weight to make 50 weight.
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate doing something like this is?


If you mixed 20 and 20 together did you think that would make 40?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

ta_man said:


> If you mixed 20 and 20 together did you think that would make 40?


Thats funny:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey you guys are being a little critical dont you think. 
Give the guy a break!


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

uhhhh....a guy at our local hobby shop tried to tell us the same thing..


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

kvrc- GREAT link!! Thanks!!


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Minreg said:


> Hey you guys are being a little critical dont you think.
> Give the guy a break!


It's cool. I've asked what many thought were stupid questions. Seeing as how I haven't been into this hobby as long as some people have and don't know everything, I've come to expect a sarcastic response here and there.

Yeah kvrc, thanks for that link. Very helpful.


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

no problem guys.......that link will bring out the "tecno weenie" that lurks inside all of us.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

ta_man said:


> If you mixed 20 and 20 together did you think that would make 40?


That's right , and when I need 20 wt. I just pour out half a bottle of 40 wt.  poor kid.


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

If you don't know, what do you do? You ask. Just rember there was a day that the one's on here with smart *ss comment's, did not know when they started. Keep asking question's, in the long run, it makes you smarter. :thumbsup:


----------

